
15 Exercises for Learning a new Programming Language - nreece
http://www.freelancingjob.com/articles/article_description.php?art_id=96
======
TheTarquin
These are awesome. They cover all the basics a person might need to know in a
new language and they're not one's basic "find out if a number's prime" ones
that I'm used.

Though I couldn't agree with the author's comment in the intro that program 0
should be "Hello, World!". Just for the sake of going through the motions of
actually coding a thing (app or otherwise) in the new language.

~~~
derefr
Indeed, a single program that ran through all of these in sequence could be a
proper (or better) substitute _for_ a reference card.

~~~
TheTarquin
An excellent point.

